# Merry Christmas from Bennie and me



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

Wishing you all a very happy holiday season. Here are a few past pictures of Bennie at Christmas.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Merry Christmas*

OOPS!!! I hit submit without adding the pics!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hahaha adorable! Merry Christmas right back at you guys!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy Christmas! Bennie is so curious! Jaid wouldn't have posed for me at all


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you and Bennie from Joey and me! Love the pics, especially where he is standing beak to beak with Woodstock


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays from my flock to yours  May the Hot Chocolate be ever flowing and the presents be plentiful, LOL! **Hugs**


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas from here, too!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cute pics! Merry Christmas Bennie!


----------

